# Very Waxy Ears



## Erica (Sep 19, 2009)

My GSD is 8 months old. She gets a very waxy build up in her ears often, I know that this is semi normal but i have to end up cleaning her ears at least 3 times a week.

I know that with their ears a lot of dirt can get caught in there ears but it just seems a bit exsessive, i guess i was wondering if anyone else has this issue, or if someone could recommend a good solution to use to clean her ears, I use the ear cleanser by Nutri- Vet and it works ok I guess, but I was wondering if someone might recommend something better that may make it so I don't have to clean them as often, something that gets her ears very clean with each clean so I may not need to do it as often, cause they get cleaner when I do it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would suggest taking her to the vet and having her ears swabbed to rule out a yeast infection or anything else. That amount of wax and cleaning seems a bit excessive.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BTW,







to the forum!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, unless your dog is doing a lot of excavating, a lot of dirt SHOULDN'T be getting in the ears. I agree - it sounds excessive, so I'd take the advice of jaggirl47 and go the vet, just to be sure something isn't cooking there.

Generally with a yeast infection (which can be triggered by allergies) there is an odor. But mites can cause a secretion too, so that's why you need to check it out.

I would like to add my welcome too! This is a great place to be.

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What are you feeding?


----------

